# feeding time at the zoo!!



## lastyboy (Apr 14, 2003)

I just noticed today that when feeding my P's after a min or so they belly expand slighty, no doubt caused by food.

This, i would assume, is a good way to tell if all the fish have had food??


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

If their bulges appear after a feeding session (and dissapear quite rapidly again), then it's indeed caused by them eating. When it appears pretty randomly, and stays, it probably has a different reason, which needs closer examination...

I don't know what size your p's are, but when my reds where small, they used to eat a lot, and often looked like a balloon after feeding (not uncommon with baby piranha's). When they grow larger and bulkier, it's not as easy to notice anymore, although some closer inspections can still reveal a fatter than usual tummy... :smile:


----------



## lastyboy (Apr 14, 2003)

Indeed its exactly that.
they get little bulging tummies from eating, but they soon flatten out.
Its quite funny really


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Yeah, piranha babies already look cute, but when they have a stuffed belly, those little gluttons are even more adorable


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

100% correct!


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Most definately, inflamation on belly does state food had just been consumed. Depending what stage, or how matured your Ps are.. one other factor of swelling may even be reasons for pregnancy.


----------



## lastyboy (Apr 14, 2003)

Yeah its def due to feeding.
A hungry fish is a healthy fish.

Is it not?


----------



## SnowCichlid (Jan 10, 2003)

Better eating than not eating at all ... "I'm not fat, im just big boned"


----------



## lastyboy (Apr 14, 2003)

HaHAhA!!!!!!
Indeed!

Im not sleeping, Im just resting my eyelids!!!!!!!


----------

